

Send files to Dropbox through email with Context.IO - pluc
http://code.google.com/p/contextbox/

======
pluc
More of a proof of concept than anything, but wanted to share.

I'm thinking of using this nifty script to power a website where users can
create a unique email address and connect it to their Dropbox... anyone knows
how to dynamically create IMAP mailboxes? :)

If anyone wants to do anything with this, knock yourselves out!

